# Pcola Crescent Lake



## auguy7777

Is Crescent Lake fishable? Is there a boat launch. Just looking for something new.


----------



## Tyler Massey

As of about a month ago the had most of it drained to kill off the grass/algae on the bottom. I'm not sure if there is a public ramp but there a a few private ramps. There can be some nice Bass and Bluegill fishing in the spring and summer.


----------



## auguy7777

Somebody needs to hook me up with one of those private ramps.....


----------



## flounderslayerman

It's all private. There used to be some huge bass in there. 10lbs+


----------



## CatHunter

It used to be a great lake about 10 years ago, they drained it and killed just about everything in the summer heat. Flouder is right I have buddy's that grew up on the lake with pictures of 10lb bass from the lake. They are always have problems with either grass or muscles.

They used to also have some really big cats that people brought back from vacations and released into the lake, I heard all them died as well.

The spillway bellow the lake is where my buddy caught an 8lb bass thats still on his wall today. Its also full of grass crap upwards of 50-60lbs and good luck trying to get them out. I have caught channel cats, chain pickerels, and lots of sunfish and bass from the spillway that runs into Marcus creek. 

Speaking of that, if you kayak down Marcus creek you will see some of the biggest bass around Pensacola. Back in my bass days almost all of my really big bass have come from Marcus creek bass over 7lbs, don't know how good it is today I haven't been down there in years. Those are my old stomping grounds.


----------



## auguy7777

Well, I've never been in a kayak before but I'm willing to try anything once. I know some people that would lend me one....the lake just looks so good on google maps, can't believe the condition you guys says it is in. that sucks


----------



## Robin

You could get in at the power lines on the west end years ago,but may have changed.The fishing was good,lots of stumps.Had to carry the boat in.


----------



## skiff89_jr

I've got a buddy from Pensacola that fishes it. The big bass in the pic is 10.4 and was caught February of 2012. The smaller bass were caught January of 2013.


----------



## CatHunter

skiff89_jr said:


> I've got a buddy from Pensacola that fishes it. The big bass in the pic is 10.4 and was caught February of 2012. The smaller bass were caught January of 2013.


Yes sir, I have seen a good bit of 10lbers pulled from that lake, also some impressive catfish.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn

Is that stew in the bass pic??


----------



## skiff89_jr

Adicted2Fishn said:


> Is that stew in the bass pic??


My buddy, Brandon, is the guy wearing the hat. I don't know the other guy?


----------



## pole squeezer

Wow, Crescent Lake, always wanted to fish there 30yrs ago. That marcus creek, is that the one that goes west from there and crosses fairfield rd? We used to fish a creek that ran under old fairfield rd, all the way to Saufley Field rd. huge bass, and bream, catfish in that creek. Lots of childhood memories.


----------



## timeflies

I managed to catch a bluegill with my bare hands and some pizza crust out of crescent lake one night trying to impress a girl. True story.


----------



## auguy7777

All these great stories and no one can get me access? I'll let you have the fish I catch


----------

